# Biopsy of Axillary Mass



## elizabeth24 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looking for a CPT code for a biopsy of axillary mass.  It did turn out to be squamous cell carcinoma. There is not a CPT code that I can find for this location of a biopsy.

Help!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cwpierce (Mar 22, 2012)

Without seeing an Op-Report, possibly a 21550. When they go to excise the mass look at 21555 - 21558 depending on Dx, size, and Op - note.


----------

